# Fashion jobs in Canada



## LuMiAnDe (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm a 31yo French living in London and working in fashion retail.
My husband and I have lived in Australia before coming to the UK and now find it quite difficult to accommodate to...:confused2:

Given the fact that we are not eligible for an Australian visa, we were thinking about Canada as it seems as great a living environment as Australia, and slightly closer to europe so maybe our families won't be too sad 

My issue is that although my husband could easily find a job, I'm not so sure that it would be as easy for me! Is the fashion industry in Canada as thriving as London?? Mmm, not sure...

However, I'm not in high couture and my job is far from the glitter most people think about when the word "fashion" is pronounced... I'm an assistant merchandiser in a retail company.

Basically my job is to work with the buyers to make sure that a collection is profitable, maximising sales and stock allocation (i.e. I spend my days on Excel spreadsheets ) See? Not so glamourous...

But I still find it quite hard to match my actual job to any classifieds on the web so I was wondering if any of you guys could share opinions about the fashion retail market, the cities where I would have more chances to find a job (I've heard & read that Toronto would be best?)

Honestly, I was in banking before, left, went back to Uni to start a new career in merchandising, so I would really like to stick to it so all my efforts wouldn't havve been in vain!!

So any help would be welcome 
Many many thanks in advance!!


----------

